# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Litoral >  El Gobierno da luz verde al Proyecto de Ley de Protección y Uso Sostenible del Litoral

## FEDE

*http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...l+litoral.aspx

El Gobierno da luz verde al Proyecto de Ley de Protección y Uso Sostenible del Litoral*

*Arias Cañete califica la nueva ley de costas como ambiciosa y exigente*

05/10/2012



El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado este viernes, a propuesta del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), el Proyecto de Ley de Protección y Uso Sostenible del Litoral y de modificación de la Ley de Costas de 1988. El nuevo texto normativo protegerá mejor el litoral frente a los excesos urbanísticos y generará confianza y mayor actividad económica, con el objetivo de ser un instrumento eficaz de protección y conservación del litoral. y proporcionará seguridad jurídica a los ciudadanos y empresas
Además, resolverá la situación de vencimiento de las concesiones previstas en la anterior norma (de 30 años desde la ley de 1988), es decir, en 2018 con la consiguiente pérdida de los derechos de sus titulares. Así, el Gobierno pretende acabar con la indeterminación y ambigüedad existente desde hace décadas y que ha permitido la proliferación de diversas ocupaciones irregulares.
*Principales modificaciones
*
Se define mejor el alcance del dominio público marítimo-terrestre (DPMT) y se aplicarán criterios estrictamente técnicos para deslindar la costa con la consiguiente seguridad jurídica para propietarios, concesionarios y usuarios.
La reforma, introduce un régimen diferenciado para los tramos urbanos de las playas (las contiguas a suelos urbanizados) y para los tramos naturales de las playas (junto a espacios protegidos o suelo rural). Para éstas últimas, se impondrá un nivel de protección mayor aún al ya vigente.
Para reforzar los mecanismos de protección del litoral, la Administración General del Estado tendrá la facultad de suspender en vía administrativa los actos y acuerdos adoptados por las entidades locales que afecten a la integridad del dominio público marítimo-terrestre, o que supongan una infracción de las prohibiciones establecidas en la zona de servidumbre de protección, impugnando dichos acuerdos ante los tribunales; con ello se podrá evitar que se reproduzcan casos de construcciones ilegales.
Otra medida esencial para la protección del litoral es que se impiden nuevas edificaciones en el DPMT y se prohíbe que las necesarias obras de mejora en los edificios existentes supongan cualquier aumento de volumen, altura o superficie.
Para conseguir una completa seguridad jurídica, se garantiza la información a los ciudadanos sobre sus propiedades y otros derechos; para ello, los bienes de DPMT se deben inscribir en el Registro de la Propiedad, y además la información sobre los deslindes se tendrá que se inicie un nuevo deslinde. Por último todos los ciudadanos accederán vía Internet a los deslindes.
Con objeto de facilitar la viabilidad y sostenibilidad de las actividades económicas, se amplían los plazos máximos de las concesiones hasta 75 años, como hacen otras leyes como la Ley de Aguas, siempre que se trate de actividades respetuosas con el DPMT. Con ello, se proporciona a dichas actividades un horizonte amplio de actividad e inversión, a la vez que se fomenta una mayor corresponsabilización de los concesionarios hacia la conservación del DPMT.
Ante la perspectiva del vencimiento de las concesiones vigentes a partir de 2018, se establece la posibilidad de una prórroga extraordinaria de las otorgadas antes de la entrada en vigor de la ley de reforma por un plazo máximo de 75 años.
No obstante, no se trata de una prórroga indiscriminada, sino que en aquellos casos en los que las concesiones amparen ocupaciones para usos destinados a la industria extractiva, energética, química, petroquímica, textil y papelera, será necesario un informe ambiental específico para otorgar la prórroga.
*Apoyo de la Comisión Europea
*
La Comisión Europea, una vez conocido este nuevo texto, ha valorado muy positivamente su contenido porque considera que dará seguridad jurídica a los europeos con propiedades inmobiliarias en el litoral español.
La reforma tiene el objetivo primordial de proteger mejor nuestro litoral frente a excesos urbanísticos y beneficiar a quienes se encontraban legítimamente en la costa, pero no es una amnistía de situaciones ilegales. Porque hay 10.000 viviendas en Dominio público marítimo terrestre, la mayoría con un derecho anterior a la Ley de Costas de 1988. Además, solo en 2018 expiran unas 1.100 concesiones de viviendas, lo que obligaría a su demolición.
La nueva Ley generará confianza y certidumbre para las ocupaciones y la actividad económica. Existen unas 23.000 ocupaciones no residenciales, muchas de ellas generadoras de un elevado volumen de empleo. 
Así, más de 1.700 son ocupaciones industriales, más de 3.000 son chiringuitos (unos 1.300 restaurantes y 1.700 kioscos). Como ejemplo de la dimensión del empleo relacionado con este sector, se estima que solo en Andalucía suponen más de 40.000 empleos.
*Una ley "ambiciosa" y "exigente"*
El Ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha señalado que la nueva ley de costas es una ley ambiciosa en la protección de la naturaleza, exigente en su cumplimiento, y que va a dotar de seguridad jurídica a todos los que ocupan el litoral español.
De esta manera se manifestaba Arias Cañete en rueda de prensa ofrecida tras la reunión del Consejo de Ministros, que hoy ha aprobado el Proyecto de Ley de Protección y Uso Sostenible del Litoral y de modificación de la Ley de Costas. Según ha explicado el ministro, esta norma tiene tres objetivos claros: reforzar la protección del litoral, incrementar la seguridad jurídica y generar confianza y certidumbre en las ocupaciones de la costa y la actividad económica. 
A preguntas de los periodistas, el ministro ha asegurado que todas las edificaciones que sean ilegales en la costa serán demolidas, y una prueba de ello es el caso del hotel El Algarrobico, que si los tribunales establecen definitivamente que está construido ilegalmente y procede su demolición. Existe un acuerdo entre el Gobierno y la Junta de Andalucía para actuar conjuntamente en su derribo. Para ello, hemos pedido un primer presupuesto, que tiene un coste de 7.175.000 euros, ha añadido.
*Cláusula Antialgarrobico
*
En este sentido, Arias Cañete ha resaltado la ley introduce la llamada cláusula anti Algarrobico, que regula la posibilidad que tendrá ahora el Gobierno de suspender actuaciones urbanísticas ilegales en la costa para evitar situaciones irreversibles, dando siempre la última palabra a los tribunales. 
Por otro lado, Arias Cañete ha destacado que las instalaciones industriales que en este momento están ocupando zonas de Dominio Público Marítimo Terrestre no tendrán una concesión automática sino que tendrán que someterse a un informe medioambiental de las Comunidades Autónomas. Por lo tanto, analizaremos todas las instalaciones industriales que hay en el litoral español, pediremos informes a todas las Comunidades Autónomas, y se actuará en consecuencia.
En el caso de las ocupaciones que se ubican desordenadamente en el litoral español, el ministro ha asegurado que se va a proceder a su regulación, uniformando los criterios y haciéndolas sostenible con el medio ambiente. 
En definitiva, ha dicho el ministro, vamos a tener una verdadera política de conservación real del litoral y las playas españolas, dando seguridad jurídica. Además, el ministro ha recalcado que no se trata de una ley de amnistía, sino de una ley que va a exigir más rigor, que va a proteger más las playas naturales, que va a ordenar las explotaciones turísticas, permitiendo su modernización pero con criterios de eficiencia energética y que va permitir tener cierto grado de ordenación para resolver todos los problemas que tenemos con los chiringuitos y no la anarquía que existe en estos momentos.

----------


## No Registrado

Es decir, que dejamos pasar las cosas como están. Y lo construído, bienvenido sea.

Curioso lo de la UE, preocupados por las propiedades de europeos no españoles aunque sean ilegales, y no preocupados con la protección del litoral.

Pero qué panda de paniaguados... No me esperaba otra cosa de Cañete.

----------


## tescelma

Lo de siempre en este país, se hacen las Leyes para legalizar lo ilegal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Resumen de la ley:



Aquellos que tienen viviendas o posesiones dentro del DPMT, podrán seguir manteniendo su vivienda 75 años más a cambio de una jugosa cantidad de dinero, mal llamado cánon por uso del DPMT.

----------


## whitecrow4

Sólo con ver las fotos es suficiente.

Pero lamentablemente, aquí solo vale:

BIBA LA EZPECULAZION Y EL DEZAROYO. BIBA EL POGRESO.
____________________________
Our excellent online learn spanish training programs will lead you to success in the spanishprograms We also offer latest http://www.spanishprograms.com/learn_spanish.htm and www.principiacollege.edu with 100% success University of New Haven good luck.

----------

